# New find...



## SimpleMan (Jun 29, 2009)

....no idea what brand it is! Any ideas!


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 30, 2009)

looks like you have a mixture of years on it. handle bars are wrong, neck fender brace and fork at this distance looks wrong. it looks crispy with rust. i say 20's on the rest. hard to say who made it alot of companys did.


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Crispy is an understatement. Storage is at a premium so it will be stripped and save whats good. Rims and fenders are shot........a little wax should bring the shine back to the rest  I love the style of frame. Just didn't want to ruin anything original.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 30, 2009)

The frame could be made by Davis, which were the makers of Harley Davidson bicycles. Would have to see details of where the frame tubes meet the seat tube and the head tube, and the serial number on the bottom bracket.


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 30, 2009)

I just couldn't get a clear shot of the serial #. It is ledgeble thanks to a little grease that leaked out over the years. 642882 is the serial # and right above it but upside down is what appears to be a large D stamped also....





sprocket


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey,

Nice find! Some of the coolest bikes ever were of this time period and style, I think. the crank is the same as an early 1900's Peerless over on the ratbikes forum, but as other members said, a lot could have been changed, when there is so much rust it is tough to tell, and then motobikes really were pretty similar across the board... the frame looks very Elgin to me, but I really wouldn't know for sure... Good luck!


----------



## SimpleMan (Jul 1, 2009)

Sure looks like the same frame and crank arms as a Davis.



Nostalgic Dave said:


> The frame could be made by Davis, which were the makers of Harley Davidson bicycles. Would have to see details of where the frame tubes meet the seat tube and the head tube, and the serial number on the bottom bracket.












[/QUOTE]


----------



## ace (Jul 2, 2009)

*It looks like my ELGIN*


----------



## zagar (Jul 31, 2009)

If you ever want to sell that chainring.... I have been looking for that exact one for my Peerless track bike


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 1, 2009)

Davis built many Elgin motobikes for Sears, so there ya go!


----------



## iraricky (Aug 1, 2009)

*new find*

hello;  i,m  interest the frame,  is for  sale????    thank you.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice bike ACE!!!!!!!!!!


----------

